# Pictures from a Viet wedding I went to last night



## jeffie7 (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.handsonkitchen.com/pics/wedding.html
34 pictures at the link

Nothing too special, I shot a bunch of random pictures, not really trying to get the bride/groom, but more everyone at our table who are all friends.

counting myself, there was about 5 white people there. =)

Good food, way way way to loud of music, and lots and lots and lots of viet people!


Used an Xsi with kit lens.






bride and groom






their table, yes I know I should have got the whole table + menu in focus, it was an after thought....






Me and My old lady...






Fellow photo shooters sitting at our table.






ooppsss..






Brother of the bride, hes one of our friends and one of the guys who invited us.






My gf dancing with the other brother of the bride.

fun times.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 11, 2008)

jeffie7 said:


> Me and My *old* lady...


 
Oh yeah  ... she looks really, really "old", ha-ha!  She's very pretty. But then you are not the most un-handsome guy, either ...


----------



## Artograph (Aug 17, 2008)

Exactly!!!  LOL!!!  ;O)


----------

